# What is this and where can i get it? (Front plate)



## sergemcgraw83 (Sep 28, 2021)

The black part on the front. What is this called? Does it exist for a YS1028?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It's a bucket extension ..... If Yamaha does not make one, they would be easy enough to fabricate.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Have you inquired at a Yamaha dealer to see if it's an available part?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you look closely, its made by Gripo .... some people in this forum have referenced it before ... maybe they will chime in.

As I mentioned, fabricating one would be very easy.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I ordered one for my Honda from ESF direct in Quebec, not sure if they have one that fits a Yamaha.





Original and Replacement Parts Distributor


Consult our vast selection of original and replacement parts for lawnmowers, tractors, snow blowers by brands like Honda, Lawn-boy, MDT and Stiga.




www.esfdirect.com




I don't think they sell direct, I had to order the part through my local Home Hardware store that does small engine repair and sells some small engine brands.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

BullFrog said:


> Have you inquired at a Yamaha dealer to see if it's an available part?


I wouldn't bother inquiring at Yamaha.. They charge an arm and leg for even the most trivial of parts.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

snoopy152 said:


> I wouldn't bother inquiring at Yamaha.. They charge an arm and leg for even the most trivial of parts.


The person who wants it can make that decision.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

BullFrog said:


> The person who wants it can make that decision.


Yeah exactly... I'm just helping him/her make an informed one.


----------

